# PDF of Edged weapons injuries



## KenpoTex (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris Fry of M.D.T.S. put together this PDF file of various "contact weapon" (knife, axe, etc.) wounds.  Definately a bit of a reality check.

***WARNING*** 

These photos are *extremely graphic*...all the blood, guts, and gory details.  You've been warned so don't gripe at me if this offends your sensibilities or upsets your stomach.

http://www.mdtstraining.com/Contact-EdgedWeaponWounds.pdf


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for that find.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey KenpoTex it is always good/unfortunate to have another refreshing look at the reality of what a blade can do.  Having come across a couple of blade incidents during the course of work I can tell you personally that it is gruesome.


----------



## tellner (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow.  Those are certainly sobering now aren't they?  Sad too, seeing what one human being is capable of doing to another.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Wow.  Those are certainly sobering



Yes, indeed.


----------



## pad256 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lisa I couldn't agree with you more!!!!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 11, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Having come across a couple of blade incidents during the course of work I can tell you personally that it is gruesome.


 
yup, seen a few myself...glad it wasn't me.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for that. It should make everyone do a reality check in their knife training / defence


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jan 14, 2008)

If you don't already understand despiration...


----------



## still learning (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello,  Edge weapons...facts of life when use against you...it ain't pretty.

Alot of us train in knife defense..these pictures hopefully will make you realize it is better to escape ANYTIME from a edge carrying attacker!

Aloha (just had lunch too)


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 18, 2008)

just found out...they are updating this collection of pics as they find more.  The link is the same.


----------



## searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

It makes one step back and rethink the teaching of "knife defense" techniques.   I have been thinking of this subject for some time and have been reviewing the techniques for validity and to what extent a person will get cut doing the defensive techniques.


----------



## chinto (Jan 21, 2008)

yep, as an ex emt I have seen such things before.. remember if you are close and a blade is involved the threat is actually more lethal then from most gun brandishing types! people with cold steel tend to make sure you do not make it if they can!!!  any time a blade comes out I would say its a deadly force encounter and you better make sure its the attacker who gets the toe tag and body bag, and not you!  if you are not going for broke and out to kill him or her fast you WILL DIE!  so decide before it ever happens who will still be alive if it ever happens!!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 3, 2008)

BTTT for the newer members


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Jun 3, 2008)

I once worked at local school district here as an officer and had a call from a school dance by another officer for a fight. When I got there two officers working the dance had arrested the two fighters, it was job to continue to hold them for SAPD, while walking to main entrance I had to takedown one to the ground, he had a nasty cut from a small knife on the inside of his arm, and still wanted to fight. Yes knife wounds are very bad, I try hard not to cut myself(lol)


----------

